# Are these speakers any good?



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

I was looking at buying some new speakers for my future home theatre project. I almost bought some of the best buy klipsh they had...cant remember model.

Then i found a for sale add on a forum im always on and ended up with some jbl speakers.

I think he said they were about 7 years old. Not sure if newer ones are any better or what.
Heres what i got

2 HLS620's
1 Northridge Series center
2 HLS410's

They sound way better than my old KLH system but thats probrably not saying much.

When i found these i was looking to spend $1000 or less and bought these for $200. I found the suggested price for the HLS620's back in the day was $600 each.

Did i waste my money?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Jodean said:


> ...They sound way better than my old KLH system but thats probrably not saying much.
> 
> When i found these i was looking to spend $1000 or less and bought these for $200. Did i waste my money?


I don't think you wasted your money ... you admit that they sound better than your KLH :yes:

In the other hand, you saved $800 for your next big upgrade :bigsmile: ... just take your time, audition as many as you can and save more money to get some nicer speakers :whistling:

I own a pair of JBL Venue Stadium ... they sound really good, but I read that there are better choices within JBL and other brands like Paradigm, Martin Logan, Definitive Technologie, etc. :daydream:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you didn't get the owner's manual here you go: http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/HOM/Owner's Manual/HLS620 om.pdf http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/HOM/Owner's Manual/N24AW om.pdf

What are you thinking about for a subwoofer?


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

jackfish said:


> If you didn't get the owner's manual here you go: http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/HOM/Owner's Manual/HLS620 om.pdf http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/HOM/Owner's Manual/N24AW om.pdf


Cool.....does that recommended watts mean i should have 200 per speaker? This old hk avr 35 is giving me problems with DD and doesnt sound that great for some reason.

What is a good reciever to push these speakers for under $450?




jackfish said:


> What are you thinking about for a subwoofer?


That is my next question......should i find a matching jbl or go other brand....agian would like to stay in the $450 range or less.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Jodean said:


> Cool.....does that recommended watts mean i should have 200 per speaker? This old hk avr 35 is giving me problems with DD and doesnt sound that great for some reason.


No, that 200watts is the max power the speakers can handle before being damaged. 



Jodean said:


> What is a good reciever to push these speakers for under $450?


I'm not a big believer in speaker/receiver "synergy". I also don't think there is a huge difference in sound between name brand receivers in the same price range. Therefore, what I'd look for are the features/remote/reliability that you like in a receiver. I think right now, the value leader is Onkyo. For that kind of coin, you could get the TX SR-605, and MAYBE the TX SR-705.



Jodean said:


> That is my next question......should i find a matching jbl or go other brand....agian would like to stay in the $450 range or less.


For the "regular" speakers, I'm a proponent of getting the SAME speaker all around. Barring that, I'd get the speakers in the same model line all around. However, the sub is a different creature. For that, I'd just buy the best sub that you can with your budget. In the $450 range, I'd get the PB10-NSD from SVS. It sells for $429 before shipping.. with shipping, you'll break your range a little, but trust me, it'll be WAY worth it as these subs are WAY WAY WAY better than anything you'll get in a big box store for anything remotely close to this price. The other alternative would be a sub from Hsu. Their VTF-1 would be the sub in your price range. Another very capable sub. Between the two, I'd splurge and go for the SVS as I think it'll offer slightly better performance.

Anyway, that's the world according to me..

Good luck and happy listening.

JCD


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

JCD said:


> No, that 200watts is the max power the speakers can handle before being damaged.


Oh.....i always thought when it said "recommended" you should have almost or equal to that much power to them.......They way i interperet it was if you only had 100 watts you went doing the speakers any justice.....

and if they stated a max wattage to just ignore that and only look at the rms wattage......now after knowing that....what is recommended wattage mean then?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Jodean said:


> Oh.....i always thought when it said "recommended" you should have almost or equal to that much power to them.......They way i interperet it was if you only had 100 watts you went doing the speakers any justice.....
> 
> and if they stated a max wattage to just ignore that and only look at the rms wattage......now after knowing that....what is recommended wattage mean then?


I think you lost me. 

I looked at the PDF's for the two JBL speakers referenced above and only saw "recommended maximum amplifier power". Is this the recommended wattage you're referring to?

JCD


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

JCD said:


> I think you lost me.
> 
> I looked at the PDF's for the two JBL speakers referenced above and only saw "recommended maximum amplifier power". Is this the recommended wattage you're referring to?
> 
> JCD


I guess i read that wrong....should have one of those turn sideways monitors!!!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For subs SVS and Hsu are hard to beat.

Unfortunately, the cheapest I've seen the Onkyo TX SR-705 for is $600. The TX SR-605 for $400. But even the TX SR-605 has enough power for those speakers unless you have a cavernous room.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

The manual said "max recommended power", not peak power. So I would take that to mean continous or RMS power. So for the 620s that would be an amp rated at 200w or there about.

When my HT consisted of 7 L212s that are only rated at 100w, I was using a Parasound 220wpc amp, never hurt a single one of those 30 year old speakers.

As for your HK receiver, get one that has L7 processing, like a 635 or newer model. The L7 sounds much better than DD.


----------

